
ZCash (formerly Zerocash/Zerocoin) technology preview - malgorithms
https://z.cash/blog/helloworld.html
======
eganist
"Coming Soon: How is the Zcash project funded?"

I feel like this would've been important to address with the launch of the
site in order to help differentiate why this is different from every other
crypto currency.

